# Zim......a Mechanical Watch



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Just arrived today, this mechanical watch from a dealer in the Ukraine.

QUOTE from the seller: "Made in Soviet Russia during the 50's 'made like a tank'

by the old Russian watch factory ZIM in Samara City."

"ZIM (Zavod Imeni Maslenkova) factory was named in honor of Maslenikov and produced

watches from 1923. It was a supplier of watches for the Russian Red Army until 1960."

So, a couple of quick pics



















The scalloped bezel has some wear through, but the dial is near mint.

Kind regards,

Alexus.


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like a nice Zim Pobeda movement - should be quite accurate.


----------

